# Record two shows, watch one?



## TimG517 (Jan 2, 2007)

So, I have an HR24 and an H24. I have whole home DVR. I like it a lot better than Dish Network, because I have 3 tuners, not just 2.

However, I was wondering if it is possible to, when recording two shows on my HR24, watch a live show? I know that it is not possible usually, but with whole home DVR and the DECCA technology, couldn't that be used to watch the tuner from the bedroom H24? 

If not, can we get that in a CE download maybe? Just a thought...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Nope, the limit is two live streams. Takes a lot of the fun out of having the extra tuner.

MRV cannot be used to serve live programming. MRV content can only originate from a recording on an HD DVR.

If you want to watch something live while recording two other programs, you'll have to watch it on the TV connected to the H24.


----------



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

So, if you have 2 HD DVR's can you record 3 shows and watch 1 live at the same time? I'm assuming you just tell it what DVR to record what show on? 

TimG517 - Go Green!


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

msujohn said:


> So, if you have 2 HD DVR's can you record 3 shows and watch 1 live at the same time? I'm assuming you just tell it what DVR to record what show on?
> 
> TimG517 - Go Green!


If you have 2 DVR's, you can record three shows and watch a fourth, live. Scheduling recordings with 2 (or more) DVR's can only be accomplished from the individual DVR. Remote scheduling in the WHDVR service only works from a non-DVR to a DVR.


----------



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

So let me make sure I understand. If I have the following:

Room A: HD DVR

Room B: HD DVR

Room C: HD

If I want to record a show on Room B HD DVR - I either have to do it with the Room B HD DVR or the Room C HD box? Is that correct.

I can not use Room A HD DVR box and tell it to record a show using Room B HD DVR?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

msujohn said:


> So let me make sure I understand. If I have the following:
> 
> Room A: HD DVR
> 
> ...


Yes, for now.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Let's get back on track here for the OP. The OP has ONE DVR (HR24) and ONE non DVR HD receiver (H24). He asked if he could watch a live show from the H24 on the HR24. The answer here is no, but he could watch the H24 in the bedroom directly.


----------



## TimG517 (Jan 2, 2007)

msujohn: GO WHITE

Well I know I can watch my H24 in the bedroom when recording 2 shows in the living room.

I just was hoping DirecTV would be working on watching 1 show while recording 2 with MRV. That would be nice!

Oh, and it is so nice to have DirecTV back. Can't wait for the NFL season now!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> Let's get back on track here for the OP. The OP has ONE DVR (HR24) and ONE non DVR HD receiver (H24). He asked if he could watch a live show from the H24 on the HR24. The answer here is no, but he could watch the H24 in the bedroom directly.


Covered in post #2.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

TimG517 said:


> msujohn: GO WHITE
> 
> Well I know I can watch my H24 in the bedroom when recording 2 shows in the living room.
> 
> ...


You can, just replace your receiver (H24) with a DVR. Then you can do what you want to do...that's why I have three DVRs.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

"mobandit" said:


> You can, just replace your receiver (H24) with a DVR. Then you can do what you want to do...that's why I have three DVRs.


Actually no, he can't. If he Is recording two shows in the living room he cannot watch a third program live in the living room. It doesn't matter if the bedroom receiver is a DVR or not.


----------

